# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Heeft er iemand ervaring met de homeopathie van Dr.Vogel Menstruasan

## dotito

Hallo,

Is nl zo dat ik al jaren last heb van pms en verschrikkelijke menstruatiepijnen.Heeft er iemand soms ervaring met de producten van Dr.Vogel.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Hoi lieverd, ik gebruik hèèl veel middelen van Dr Vogel....ik pak net het boekje erbij om te kijken voor jou....ik keek bij mij in de kast en zie staan: Ovasan 100 ml 3x daags 20 druppels of meer....dit gebruik je bij Menstuatiepijn....òòk ik had enorme last van pijnen, ( soms nog) elke keer dacht ik weer dat mijn blinderdarm er uit moest, erg ellendig...dit middel kun je langere tijd gebruiken....ik heb wel middelen gekocht bij DE Tuinen waar ze dit spul verkopen en hun hadden een groot boek hierover,( voor advies) misschien is er ook iets bij jullie...òòk kan ik dit kopen bij een apotheek....eerlijk gezegd koop ik veel producten van Dr Vogel en het helpt mij ALTIJD  :Smile:  Sterkte....mocht dit middel uit de handel zijn, dan hebben ze uiteraard wat anders voor de menstruatie...probeer het, je hebt niets te verliezen....homeopatisch kan soms even duren voordat het werkt, maar mij helpt het snel!!!! hou je haaks....
prettig weekend... Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisabeth,

Hartelijk dank voor het even voor mij op te gaan zoeken :Wink: .Ga van de week is kijken of ze het hier bij ons in Belgie hebben,anders haal ik het wel in Nederland.


Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: ik zal eerdaags even in de winkel kijken of Ovasan nog bestaat of dat het nu anders heet!!! en tevens wat het kost...je hoort nog van mij...doegieeeeeee  :Smile: 
Sterkte ermee....Liefs Elisa...

----------

